# How's your jones?



## WJenness (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine is climbing...

It was cooler this weekend which made me think about it... A friend from the UK was over and he was telling some stories about some crazy trips he had out west (CO), he dropped the invite for me to come out and stay at his family's place at Aspen sometime this winter, my buddy with the condo at SR was talking about getting new furniture for the place up there... My gf was talking about wanting to be out skiing over the weekend... It seems it's all around me, just a bit out of reach... I give myself another 2 or 3 weeks before I'm jumping out of my skin...

Gotta get some boots before the season kicks off... and maybe some new sticks too...

-w


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2009)

I look out my window and see a lush green Superstar and Ovation.  That's about as deflating as Roseanne Barr nude photos.   My Jones Meter will be around zero until Loveland and A-Basin crank up their snowmaking systems.   Ask me again in 60 days.   It looks like my travel pattern will put me in Denver frequently so I'll likely grab an October day.

A shot I took of Loveland in October:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I've finally tapered off last season ending, so I'm kinda at a low right now.  Here's how I'd graph it.
April - 10
May - 10
June - 9
July - 7
August - 5

Once school starts back up next month, I expect a jump to a 6 and it will only climb higher as the leaves start to turn.  Just last night, Mrs Root had mentioned to me how fast the summer is going by.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2009)

Getting there I took 4 pair of boards and a snowboard to get ready for the season at ski fanatics yesterday.  1st step. Mrs looked at a couple of ski outfits.  Labor day is the real start for me.  1st non pass dollars spend on the 09/10 season,


----------



## mondeo (Aug 10, 2009)

Starting to tick back up again. I'll say one thing, 6 hours of skiing is a lot more interesting than 6 hours on a bike. And less painful in the crotch.

Greg Stump 4 pack may get here as early as tomorrow, and hopefully Children of Winter gets on Netflix sometime soon. Watched Playground and Off the Grid in the last week. That'll help things along.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

Jones is high for life and getting back behind the wheel and starting conditioning after my recent speedbump.

Skiing jones will come a bit later but still WANT to do it badly, but first things first


----------



## snafu (Aug 10, 2009)

My jones has gone to 11 in the past couple weeks, causing much daydreaming along with reading and rereading posts here and on other forums. I am really trying to enjoy summer but I am bordering on obsessive:-o...I just hope all this precip we are getting now is not taking away from what we can expect this upcoming season...


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty much a 10 from closing day to opening day. I have a happy and balanced life year round, but I am just not a fan of summer, and I never stop thinking obout skiing. Of course the jones is off the charts come October when the temps start dropping, and I start watching every forecast I can find looking for snowmaking windows.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2009)

Adding new gear, brought the Prophet/Dukes into REI last week for mounting, checking out a pair of Lhasa Pow 186's to add to the ol quiver, some of the trees in the yard are slowly starting to shed their leaves like my Sandalwoods and weeping willows. Squirrels are mad busy getting thier winter nuts stored away. Signs, signs, everywhere are signs...... Stoke is simmering around 4.8. Gonna head over to my "hill" and start doing some legwork next week, basically dry bump runs in hiking boots with poles. Wondering if this Swine flu issue is going to rise to a level of hysteria this winter.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty minimal. Still just enjoying the time on the bike. Again, this summer the mountain bike has filled a major void. Two summers ago, and I was thinking about skiing all the time and the jones was rough. I've also been practicing guitar a lot, work has been busy, and been having a fun summer with the kids. Just too busy to get all that depressed about the off season.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'll say one thing, 6 hours of skiing is a lot more interesting than 6 hours on a bike. And less painful in the crotch.



Shoulda bought a mountain bike. MTB is at least as interesting as skiing, perhaps more so. Your mind is always active with the trail, terrain, features ahead of you. I can't see road riding being anywhere near as fun.

Can't help you on the crotch pain though.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Shoulda bought a mountain bike. MTB is at least as interesting as skiing, perhaps more so. Your mind is always active with the trail, terrain, features ahead of you. I can't see road riding being anywhere near as fun.
> 
> Can't help you on the crotch pain though.


Tradeoffs, though. I ride my bike to work some days when it's not raining (3 so far this year :-?,) I just step out the door and onto the bike, and it's pretty relaxing. Plus it has its own fun parts, I've hit 53 mph downhill, and I gotta figure dodging crappy pavement is good preparation for MTB. I'll get a MTB next year, but it'll probably be mostly a weekend thing. Summer is my cut down on driving season, and the additional 20 minutes in the car just to get to trails will be an issue after work if I want to go somewhere other than Case (partially depending on where I'm actually living, of course.)


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2009)

Jones is minimal right now.  Once I get back from a week in St. Thomas in early October, then it will switch into high gear.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Aug 10, 2009)

Jones was 11+ thru June.

Got wayyy hooked on learning mogul technique.  I thought this was going to be impossible without snow.

But actually I've discovered several ways to keep learning mogul body position, muscle memory & cardio over the summer:
     1) Pool drill for bump turns -- water supports upper body & allows you to train body position, knee angles & fast timing for extension.  Swimming sprints create effort like mogul cardio
     2) Mini-trampoline (Walmart 36" model) gives an elastic bounce similar to ski tips bending to absorb mogul.  Allows training of explosive A&E, also cardio, mini-air
     3) Jogging with ski poles allows you to isolate hands and get quiet hands, proper planting on backside, and off-hand drive
     4) Barefoot running (yep!) -- just discovered this one -- teaches hips forward & foot containment

I think my body has actually learned as much bump technique this summer as during the ski season.  Building on the stuff I learned by skiing with CJ from the mogul board and hitting the ML camp at SB.

Has reeellly helped da jones a lot

Peace
Plunge


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty bad..better that in many years past as I've been playing online poker alot..including 19 hours on Saturday..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty low right now, I'm mostly looking forward to my trip to LBI in 9 days, after my shore vacation it usually ramps up pretty high.  In a couple of weeks the jones will be a 10.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2009)

Cape Cod Labor day weekend, after that have to start thinking about some premo hiking in the Adirondacks. I think once I spot the first bit of snow up there, the jones will start kicking in. Other then that, happy with the summer season and the prospect of getting into the fall foliage thingee.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Tradeoffs, though. I ride my bike to work some days when it's not raining (3 so far this year :-?,) I just step out the door and onto the bike, and it's pretty relaxing. Plus it has its own fun parts, I've hit 53 mph downhill, and I gotta figure dodging crappy pavement is good preparation for MTB. I'll get a MTB next year, but it'll probably be mostly a weekend thing. Summer is my cut down on driving season, and the additional 20 minutes in the car just to get to trails will be an issue after work if I want to go somewhere other than Case (partially depending on where I'm actually living, of course.)



A lot of roadies mention the out the door aspect as a big draw. I get that, but loading the gear and the short drive time to the trail heads is really no big deal. Actually just another parallel to skiing. Still I definitely wish I had an out the door option, but the 20 minutes to Burlington still isn't bad. I just enjoy having great MTBing in my own state. Big vertical or big snow for skiing requires a several hour drive as you know.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 10, 2009)

Real Bad! Real Bad! Can you hook me up?  I need a fix!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.snowventures.com/-dest-CHVN-.htm?source=adwordssummer


----------



## Puck it (Aug 10, 2009)

WJenness said:


> http://www.snowventures.com/-dest-CHVN-.htm?source=adwordssummer


 

Wish I had the money, first year for son in college.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.ubersite.com/m/20025


----------



## speden (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this season, but I'm grateful it's not here yet.  I need to spend a lot more time in the gym to get myself ready.  If I could ski today, I'd probably end up getting injured.  I don't want a short season like I had last year when I hurt my knee.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> A lot of roadies mention the out the door aspect as a big draw. I get that, but loading the gear and the short drive time to the trail heads is really no big deal. Actually just another parallel to skiing. Still I definitely wish I had an out the door option, but the 20 minutes to Burlington still isn't bad. I just enjoy having great MTBing in my own state. Big vertical or big snow for skiing requires a several hour drive as you know.



what's the cut off point as far as distance where you decide against riding the roads to the trail and pack the bike on the car?

This is hypothetical of course as I know you typically travel to Burlington to ride.


The reason I ask is that I went running yesterday at Fort Rock, which I understand to be the best local MTB spot.  It's 4.5 miles door to door and I thought to myself, if I had a bike, would I just ride here or would I pack it on my car.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pretty minimal. Still just enjoying the time on the bike. Again, this summer the mountain bike has filled a major void. Two summers ago, and I was thinking about skiing all the time and the jones was rough. I've also been practicing guitar a lot, work has been busy, and been having a fun summer with the kids. Just too busy to get all that depressed about the off season.


Hehe. I remember those jones post of yours pre-MTB. 



I am jonesing... for my next round of golf, for my next hike, for my next ride, and for my next run. Though if the heat and humidity keep up what its doing today (i.e. back to normal seasonal levels), I am sure my jones for winter activities will spike cause I don't go out when it is this nasty...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Hehe. I remember those jones post of yours pre-MTB.
> 
> 
> 
> I am jonesing... for my next round of golf, for my next hike, for my next ride, and for my next run. Though if the heat and humidity keep up what its doing today (i.e. back to normal seasonal levels), I am sure my jones for winter activities will spike cause I don't go out when it is this nasty...


Road bikes +1 - the speed makes it more comfortable than sitting inside on days like today.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Road bikes +1 - the speed makes it more comfortable than sitting inside on days like today.



That is a good point.

I'll be glad to ski, but still enjoying summer activities. I'm looking forward to autumn weather. To everything their is a season. Life is good.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 11, 2009)

There's nothing like physical activity(ie daily jog + washing 50% of the house's gutters(yesterday)) to work the muscles and get the endorphins blasting on the day _after_...thus bringing on the ski jones-ing.  Add a couple of Loveland images(thanks Geoff) and I am ready.


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2009)

My Jones is uber-10 due to all the idle time I have to think about such things. Well, I'll get to go play the ponies this weekend anyways, maybe a distraction. I will be so out of shape on the first day that I'll need to take a break after 2 runs. Well, not much I can do about it, but be very happy I can still ski


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Once I get back from a week in St. Thomas in early October, then it will switch into high gear.



Is this your honeymoon?  Enjoy!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 11, 2009)

For pretty much everyone in here, the jones levels must be higher than the average person.  Otherwise, they wouldn't be posting on a ski forum (and talking about their favorite mountains, the advantages of skiing alone, etc.).  So, mine is up there, probably a little higher than most people with summer activities they love (I just got back from 30 miles on my road bike, and it doesn't compare to even a hardpack day of skiing).

When the September Issues of Ski and Skiing arrive (then the October issue of Powder), I'm sure my Jones levels will increase.


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Though if the heat and humidity keep up what its doing today (i.e. back to normal seasonal levels), I am sure my jones for winter activities will spike cause I don't go out when it is this nasty...


Agreed. I preferred the cooler temps we had.

Mine was in check until I watched Greg's mogul tribute vid on Sundown's fan page on FB this morning. Reminds me of how my season ended before I could plan for it...and I'm a little sad that I won't get to ski much this winter. I want it to be ski season but I'm not sure if that will really cure me since I will only get minimal ski days in this year...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Agreed. I preferred the cooler temps we had.




I really don't like this weather and can't wait until things cool off. WA kicks things off with a Labor day sale. Might see if I can score some boots ...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I really don't like this weather and can't wait until things cool off. WA kicks things off with a Labor day sale. Might see if I can score some boots ...



I too do not appreciate oppressive summer heat and humidity... It won't last long... I hear ya on the boots... I'm going to have to start looking around for a pair myself... I want new boots and new sticks, but I think I might have to live with just new boots for now...

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2009)

My jones meeter is pegged at 10.  Nursing this tail bone fracture for the next 6 weeks has me thinking winter....


----------



## WJenness (Aug 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My jones meeter is pegged at 10.  Nursing this tail bone fracture for the next 6 weeks has me thinking winter....



Have they got you sitting on a block of ice all the time? :beer:

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Have they got you sitting on a block of ice all the time? :beer:
> 
> -w



Nope.  Just a donut that does nothing for pain relief...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

OK I am ready for ski season..this summer has been endless and there's still more than a month yet..ahhhhhh


----------



## Madroch (Aug 17, 2009)

Been ready for two weeks-- golf game went to snot due to no time to play/practice- had enough beach time with the kids, tired of mowing the lawn which has grown like never before due to rain--- let it snow...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Alright, like I said, screw warm weather and bring on the snow. Jones just shot up to a 5 due to this hot weather.


Alright, alright. 7. I can admit I have a quickly developing problem here...

Oops, meant to quote and instead I hit the edit button and whipped out my original post except for the quote. Doh! :

:dunce:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine is only about a 2 right now.
I've had this to keep me busy for about the last month.







and it's about half welded on right now.






Hope to be done by the end of the month so I can move the bug to my new house!
*THEN* the jonesing will start!


----------



## jerryg (Aug 17, 2009)

The heat and humidity sucks. I'd like winter all year round. Super-Jonesss!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 17, 2009)

jerryg said:


> The heat and humidity sucks. I'd like winter all year round. Super-Jonesss!


Endless winter. I'm with you on this.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't appreciate winter without the other seasons.  There are also so many things to enjoy about spring, summer, fall... fresh vegetables, bikinis, foliage, hiking/camping, cycling, fresh seafood, bikinis, fresh herbs, bikinis, Oktoberfest, Thanksgiving, bikinis...

Let me know if I left anything out.

What's really getting me excited is my level of fitness is higher now than it has ever been.  Hopefully I can keep that up through the fall and translate that into faster skinning, and less fatigued skiing in the winter.

If there's one thing I notice about my skiing, I feel confident, agile, limber and unstoppable when I'm fresh... when I'm tired, it all goes down the shitter.  I'm hoping to retain that fresh feeling longer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Endless winter.



Hmm, isn't that a movie? :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Hmm, isn't that a movie? :-D



Warren Miller...heard of him?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 21, 2009)

Trailer for the latest from Powderwhores. Wow, that just jumped the Jones to an 8.5.

This not skiing into June and July due to injury thing serious jumps the Jones up much earlier than I am used to!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2009)

My jones shot up to like 3 or 4 today after thumbing through the Skiing magazine that came in the mail yesterday.  I'm actually enjoying my summer and not necessarily looking for it to end yet, but I am really looking forward to winter.



Beetlenut said:


> Mine is only about a 2 right now.
> I've had this to keep me busy for about the last month.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work!  I'm too chicken to do anything like that myself!


----------



## HD333 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jones is getting up there. Hit tent sales last week up in Conway (bought nothing) Looking for a ski deal online to compliment the snowboard isn't helping things..

My old man asked my kids what their favorite time of year is today (while swimming and having a blast in his pool)  One of them replied "Winter cause we can ski and get presents" She is 5, I would say her jones is pretty high but she has no idea....

HD


----------



## jaja111 (Aug 21, 2009)

The dreams just started a few weeks ago. Just sailing down a trail, alot of snow, no traffic, no noise, nothing weird, nothing out of the ordinary. And then I wake up with the shakes. I'd say I'm at an 8.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My jones shot up to like 3 or 4 today after thumbing through the Skiing magazine that came in the mail yesterday.  I'm actually enjoying my summer and not necessarily looking for it to end yet, but I am really looking forward to winter.



Crap, now I just played WiiSki, put me at a solid 4, maybe 5 after I go watch some ski porn...


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2009)

The jones is creeping in, but still in check. Hard to believe we're approaching September already. Soooooon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 22, 2009)

I noticed last night that it's getting dark before 8pm.  A good sigh.  Jones is still in check, but will creep up a bit when I start classes in two weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I noticed last night that it's getting dark before 8pm.



Yes, that's a major bummer for MTB rides after work...  It does mean that fall is coming though.  It's also easier to get me kids to go to sleep easier, so that's another plus.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2009)

Oops. An eBay Saved Search just hit my email Inbox this morning. $200 brand new for XWave10s in my sensationally big 30.5 size. Triggered=Pulled. Same boots I currently ski but my current boots have been reaching the end of their life. Most concerning was the wearing down of the fore and aft plastic that attached the boots to the bindings. Time to retire the old boots after over 200 days these past half dozen years. I am sure the Jones will spike once these arrive and I drop my old foot beds in and try them on. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes, that's a major bummer for MTB rides after work...  It does mean that fall is coming though.  It's also easier to get me kids to go to sleep easier, so that's another plus.


It's been over a month since I've done a RAW ride.  I've been spending time at the community pool after work since they are closing down on Labor Day.  

Fall weekend morning rides are coming soon.  So brisk and refreshing!


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2009)

My daughter was talking about skiing the other day and when we'll get our 2-year-old son out on skis.  Atta girl!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

My ski jones is non existant, MTB jones is in full swing. Fall is by far my favorite time of the year for riding and I can't wait until it's here


----------



## JD (Aug 23, 2009)

Jones is building.
Today is skiing minus 65 days.


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2009)

Kids are jonesing bad. This is what they did to themselves this morning:


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Kids are jonesing bad. This is what they did to themselves this morning:


 
Oooooh, that's the worst.  When the innocents start Jones'n it means trouble.  Hope they suited up in an A/C room!  

Jones went up when I started looking at sales and events...

I'm figuring out what skiing books to take with me to the beach this week.  It will be a rough week....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 23, 2009)

I just got back from my shore vacation at LBI so now the jones is starting to ramp up.  It doesn't help that I saw a car on my way home with a Fischer logo sticker and an "If it's snowin'...I'm goin'" sticker on the roof rack.


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I just got back from my shore vacation at LBI so now the jones is starting to ramp up. It doesn't help that I saw a car on my way home with a Fischer logo sticker and an "If it's snowin'...I'm goin'" sticker on the roof rack.


 

That settles it. I'm gonna paste a Sugarloaf USA sticker on the NJ Shore beach rules sign and send it back to Maine.... 

Come to think of it, a MRG bumper sticker too!  

Sadly, 99.89% of all beachgoers will have no idea what it's for! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Kids are jonesing bad. This is what they did to themselves this morning:



The kids are both wearing their ski boots again.  Totally on their own.  They got the jones worse than us!  One hasn't even skied yet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Kids are jonesing bad. This is what they did to themselves this morning:





bvibert said:


> The kids are both wearing their ski boots again.  Totally on their own.  They got the jones worse than us!  One hasn't even skied yet.


That's awesome.  I need to do that!


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2009)

The good news is that I don't need to buy new winter outerwear for them--still fits!  They've been talking about Sundown for days now. I LOVE it!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Trailer for the latest from Powderwhores. Wow, that just jumped the Jones to an 8.5.
> 
> This not skiing into June and July due to injury thing serious jumps the Jones up much earlier than I am used to!!!


Because this needed to be viewed again!


----------



## dmc (Aug 24, 2009)

Summer is beginning to end in the Catskills...   It won't be long now...
I'll start getting really psyched after Vegas and Halloween


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2009)

Kids put on their ski gear again.

I really want to be skiing... really. But realistically, I'm not ready yet. Have some fitness issues to deal with first.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 26, 2009)

It's now a 10+, I got back from vacation and both the Ski and Skiing gear guides were in the mailbox and I found myself watching Head for the Hills last night too.  Can't wait, where's Xanadu when you need it.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 26, 2009)

Ski jones is currently highly elevated ! Trip to the Mad River Valley scheduled for this weekend.  Traditional time to get gear for the kids for the season as well as finding great savings on last years stuff.  maybe pulling the trigger on new boots.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2009)

Definitely ramping up. I think late August is a healthy time to start getting psyched about ski season. Much moreso than June... :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2009)

High! I'm going to try on boots tomorrow morning. :-D


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good deals at REI for little kids gear.  

Picked up 2 pairs of Rossi Fun Girls with bindings for the twins for 99 each.  Regulalry 200.  Saw them up North for 170 on sale.  Feel like we got a good deal.  Now to find them some boots and me some skis, maybe some boots for the wife.

Jones is growing....

HD


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's another good sign the cold is coming soon!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2009)

Getting higher.  Just got my Head Supershape Magnums back from warranty replacement. Third pair. They are 2010.  Not bad considering I started with a pair of 2008 demos when I bought them.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 27, 2009)

Just finished sifting thru equipment.

My boots are shot, holes in the liners...need new ones. Tell me about Dalbello Kryptons.

Skis are good, but want (uh-oh) bump skis. Just don't see any reason to buy Pow skis. 

Guess I'm going to have to make due with garments for the most part.

Had my first skiing dream last night. It approaches.

Sweet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I was about to have a skiing dream also, but around 4am my cat decided to knock over a cup of loose change on to the floor and scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Tell me about Dalbello Kryptons.



Intuition Liner = Sweet. Potentially lots of forward flex, stiff laterally. Can be made stiffer all around with the base board, stiff tongue and flex adjustment doo-hickey. Personally, I have mine set as soft as possible. Try them on. Pros are lower volume than the Cross's.



JimG. said:


> Skis are good, but want (uh-oh) bump skis.



http://shop.aspeneast.com/browse.cfm/4,3051.html

Don't bother with anything else. Mount them right on the line, detune tips and tails and you're rockin'. Probably real similar to your Candids.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2009)

*10+*

Tried on about 6 pairs of boots today and walked away with some sweet Atomics CS130's.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Jones is up.  _Powder_ came today, completing the trilogy.  

I, too, need new boots and I'm scrounging the Buyer's guides for what's good.  Thinking Tecnica Agent 110, Fischer Progressor 120, Tecnica Dragon 120, Atomic Hawx 120, Salomon Impact 10 CS, or Rossi Zenith Sensor3 110.

Now I just have to wait for the night where I try them all on.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Intuition Liner = Sweet. Potentially lots of forward flex, stiff laterally. Can be made stiffer all around with the base board, stiff tongue and flex adjustment doo-hickey. Personally, I have mine set as soft as possible. Try them on. Pros are lower volume than the Cross's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much answers my potential questions about the boots. How heavy are they?

Figured as much with the skis. Too bad the link has nothing longer than 175. I need 180's or so.


----------



## kingslug (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm...................ready..........for winter.................yup


----------



## roark (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

roark said:


>



You've got it pretty bad....


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

I fixed my signature for the new season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I fixed my signature for the new season.


I'm saving that until I scrape the summer wax off.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm always jonesing to ski...except when I'm skiing.


----------



## roark (Aug 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Trailer for the latest from Powderwhores. Wow, that just jumped the Jones to an 8.5.
> 
> This not skiing into June and July due to injury thing serious jumps the Jones up much earlier than I am used to!!!


You'd better not be going hippy on me!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

roark said:


> You'd better not be going hippy on me!


Nah, I can appreciate fine pornography such as that without being a participant in their deviant lifestyle choice of heel preference.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

horrible..way worse than ever..but more reason to make 09-10 an epic season..I just need  better attitude..it's September in a few days..


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2009)

My "jones" factor is actually not bad at all! In fact, thanks to finding a new passion in mountain biking over the summer I really haven't thought about it that much.


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 29, 2009)

might wax some skis today, its getting bad...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

really really bad..


----------



## kingslug (Aug 29, 2009)

It would be nice if we get the same amount of H2O falling from the sky every week.......this winter....in a different form.


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Pretty much answers my potential questions about the boots. How heavy are they?
> 
> Figured as much with the skis. Too bad the link has nothing longer than 175. I need 180's or so.



The Kryptons seem light to me. Certainly the lightest boots I've ever owned. Probably not A/T light, but still pretty light.

I'm on the 175 cm Twisters. Perfect length for me but I'm a bit smaller than you.


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely a nice spike lately with the cooler late summer temps! Soon, folks. Soon.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 1, 2009)

A solid 5 outta 10 with the crisp cool sleeping weather.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2009)

The cool weather lately is certainly helping to boost the jones.  It didn't even hit 70 at my house yesterday.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Kryptons seem light to me. Certainly the lightest boots I've ever owned. Probably not A/T light, but still pretty light.
> 
> I'm on the 175 cm Twisters. Perfect length for me but I'm a bit smaller than you.



Really don't need AT light, but don't want heavy. This sounds good.

My Candides are 180 and perfect in length. Won't go any shorter for a competitive bump ski.


----------



## Zand (Sep 1, 2009)

Got down to 42 here in Lyndonville last night. Felt nice this morning. And it's officially September, and that alone sounds so much nicer than August.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

Really Really bad..I wish Xanadu was open..I was talking to somebody from Bergan county yesterday and the first thing I thought about was Xanadu..maybe if I was on a boat..I'd feel better or at least a scooter..


----------



## billski (Sep 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I fixed my signature for the new season.


 
I like it.  Where do you expect/hope each of those dials is gonna land?  Which will be the most?


----------



## billski (Sep 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The cool weather lately is certainly helping to boost the jones. It didn't even hit 70 at my house yesterday.


 
Nice and cool today.  Even braved a ladder today - recovery in motion!   

Jones'n to wax the skis.  Think it's OK to hot wax the car too?  :blink:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 6, 2009)

billski said:


> I like it.  Where do you expect/hope each of those dials is gonna land?  Which will be the most?


I think 50 Total, 25 Powder, and 15-20 Earned would be just dandy.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 6, 2009)

Getting the shakes...

I'm starting to visualize zipper lines on a regular basis. Under 2 months now...


----------



## speden (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it snowing yet?

Remember that scene in the movie "Risky Business" when Tom Cruise is sitting in class and the clock starts ticking backwards?  It's starting to feel like that.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 7, 2009)

It's very, very bad now.  I've been reading the gear guides and I have my new pair of skis sitting right where I keep looking at them.  The other night I was flying somewhere in the 20k ft. range in a cloud and looked back at the wingtips and everytime the strobe flashed I could see that it was snowing.

I'll second GSS 'cause I really wish Xanadu was open.  It doesn't help that I see it a few times a week while I'm working.


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 7, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The other night I was flying somewhere in the 20k ft. range in a cloud and looked back at the wingtips and everytime the strobe flashed I could see that it was snowing.



Worse jones now that I know someone has seen the sleeping demon.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a ski dream last night.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Jones Factor ramped up A LOT this weekend!  Road a chairlift, held my skis for the 1st time since late April, was at Mount Snow, saw some leaves starting to turn colors, and it's after Labor Day!!  Mega Ski Jones Boost has occurred!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2009)

Surprisingly... I'm still decently in check even though I've bought some new gear.

I am going to Vegas on Thursday for a work conference, so I'm kind of zoned in on that... I expect when I return all hell will break loose on the jones front... Particularly considering that there's a trip to Loon for the Highland Games planned for next weekend... Tent sales, crisp mountain air, turning leaves... gets me every year.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm expecting an increase as tonight I'm back in school.


----------



## JD (Sep 8, 2009)

It's cold, leaves are going.  One month Push at work then it will be Mid October and snow will be flying...so ready for some floaty turns.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 12, 2009)

Adding some positive stoke...post a pic of some gear!!!







Jonesing...


----------



## snoseek (Sep 12, 2009)

Drove by LL and A-basin today and saw guns fully set up-ready yo go. Also saw a healthy round of snow near Georgetown this afternoon, aspens are turning, ten-mile range was white! I am so ready!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Adding some positive stoke...post a pic of some gear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My skis never made it from their winter spots in the kitchen, so I see them every day. :beer:


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2009)

I put new lightbulbs in the outdoor lights so I won't misse the arrival of the new boards.

I went through all my ski clothes in August to make sure everything was ready.  
I was reviewing an interview by a FEMA director talking about having a disaster readiness kit prepared at your home.  I realized that my fully-prepared ski bag would easily double as a disaster kit, if necessary!  It's certainly more ready than my disaster kit!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting backcountry.com to send out their usual fall gear sale email with a coupon. Ready to pull the trigger, but I ain't doing it until someone shows me a discount coupon!


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 13, 2009)

*Season On*

Saturday at the Shop --- It was like someone threw on the Winter Switch. People looking and buying ski equipment all day long. No one wanted to talk about bikes or kayaks. I'm not one to complain, it was just strange. Watea 84s flying out the door.....

PS I have had ski movies playing 24/7 for the past few weeks


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2009)

Camping gear went up to the attic this weekend.  Almost brought the ski gear down......almost


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My skis never made it from their winter spots in the kitchen, so I see them every day. :beer:


Damn.  I can't keep anything in the kitchen...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Camping gear went up to the attic this weekend.  Almost brought the ski gear down......almost


I say bring the ski gear down and keep the camping gear down. Fall is the best camping season, IMO. Mostly because Fall is also the best hiking season and the two go hand in hand for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2009)

unfortunately, I won't have much time this fall to camp.  I typically do agree with your statement.  I have a bunch of things I need to get taken care of to free up time for skiing this winter.

My new skis are in my office though, have been since the day they arrived


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn.  I can't keep anything in the kitchen...



During the winter they either stay in the car or in the kitchen, next to the door, ready to go.  Last year they spent the summer in my roof box in the garage, this year they made it back to the kitchen where they stayed.  I'm thinking about giving them their bi-yearly (give or take a year or two) tune-up soon...


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2009)

Definitely increasing. Seeing some leaves begin to change has me thinking fall, and we all know what's after that!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Definitely increasing.


That is an understatement given today's new threads!!!

:beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> That is an understatement given today's new threads!!!
> 
> :beer:



Yep. I had to start the perennial discussions!


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2009)

I notice the AWD-FWD-Snow Tire debate has resurrected.  :-?  Again.  :roll:


----------



## speden (Sep 22, 2009)

It's continuing to climb.  I took the family down to the ski shop and set up season long rentals for my two sons, and my wife bought her first set of boots and skis.  This will be the first season we won't have to waste time getting rental gear before we hit the slopes.  Now I have to start shopping for a roof rack to carry the stuff.  Unfortunately there's still plenty of time to finish gearing up for the season...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 30, 2009)

It's getting really bad, I just got back from the Ski Barn.  I took my son there to get his seasonal leases, returned his 85cm Rossis for 100cm Rossis, he's growing up.  I also got a new pair of Nordica pants from last season for 50% off.  Hopefully the next 6 or 7 weeks will go fast.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm at 'jumping out of my skin' phase...  Must ski...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2009)

Jones is steadily rising.  It's to the point where I'm losing interest in checking the MTB forums I frequent and focusing on skiing related ones instead.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel like I should be tuning some gear, or something.  I really need to install my bootheaters.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I really need to install my bootheaters.



x2! I'll probably do that in the next few weeks. Along with pulling out all the gear and checking things over. I think we'll pick up our season passes at the mountain during Oktoberfest. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2009)

I mentioned somewhere that my skis are still living by the kitchen door from last season.  I see them everyday.  But the other day I actually separated one pair and checked out the bases.  Wow, do they need some TLC!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Riverskier (Oct 1, 2009)

Jones is through the roof! This is the toughest time of the year, because it is so close yet so far....

Fall is tough too, because mother nature holds all of the cards. I could be skiing in less than a month, or not.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 1, 2009)

Climbing.

Just reserved the seasonal locker this AM.  Maybe put on a vest tomorrow for the commute to work.

Fortunalty I am distracted by a golf tournmey I am running towards the end of Oct so not alot of time to let the joneses kick into high gear.

HD


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2009)

Tried on my kids gear yesterday. Ordered new boots for both of them, a helmet for my son and skis for my daughter. Love the kids gear at Levelninesports.com. I can buy new stuff and then turn it around at a local swap for the same or more than I paid for it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> x2! I'll probably do that in the next few weeks. Along with pulling out all the gear and checking things over. I think we'll pick up our season passes at the mountain during Oktoberfest. :beer:


If it's raining on Saturday here, I'm gonna go for it!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> If it's raining on Saturday here, I'm gonna go for it!



Keep me posted! Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2009)

Here we go...I declare October full-on-jones month.

- seeing the bootfitter tonight
- getting new skis mounted early next week
- taking quiver and tuning table out of storage
- tuning skis on Columbus Day weekend
- Wild Stllions premier on Oct. 13
- In Deep premier on Oct. 19
- skiing on WROD at SR on Oct. 31.

That's a well-planned month!=)


----------



## mikestaple (Oct 1, 2009)

Dying.  Plotting out a Feb trip to Steamboat with another family and it, along with the snow photos in the "Snow!" post,  is making me crazy.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2009)

It's weird how October is such a month of celebration every year. All summer long I bet I maybe drink a case of beer...period, but right around the first snow I just feel it's time to drink beer and be merry. It feels like a rebirth, like starting the clock at zero. The hard work is winding down now and the level of optimism is high. It's like knowing ahead of time your life is drastically going to change and so many good times are ahead. I love October!!!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 3, 2009)

Can't wait for the season to start.  Just picked up my skis with the better than Factory Fresh finish from Mike de Santis aka SkiMD.  He's the best at his craft of tuning skis.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 3, 2009)

Waxed and sharpened 3 prs this week , got all my helmets , braces gloves etc out today to check them  all ski jackets and pants and layered stuff aall out of summer storage , cleaned and hung in the ski closet

Bought another pair of goggles @ TJ MAXX today  ( only got 5 pr   )   these  lemon lensed Bolle'shouldl be great for night skiing or really flat lite days .

Yeah jones is gettin there


----------



## WJenness (Oct 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Waxed and sharpened 3 prs this week , got all my helmets , braces gloves etc out today to check them  all ski jackets and pants and layered stuff aall out of summer storage , cleaned and hung in the ski closet
> 
> Bought another pair of goggles @ TJ MAXX today  ( only got 5 pr   )   these  lemon lensed Bolle'shouldl be great for night skiing or really flat lite days .
> 
> Yeah jones is gettin there



I really like those lemon lensed Bolle's... I'm going to try and find a pair out here. I had them the past couple of years and they were my standard night / storm goggles. Unfortunately, I cracked them near the end of last season... 

-w


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely getting up there. Ski season is really starting to feel not so far away. Lots of good MTB left though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2009)

Saw a truck full of snow plows coming in this morning:


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Saw a truck full of snow plows coming in this morning:



Shiute!   Now THAT'S stoke!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2009)

People at work keep saying to me: "It's getting colder out...when do you start skiing?"


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2009)

Glenn said:


> People at work keep saying to me: "It's getting colder out...when do you start skiing?"



It's refreshing to have a supportive group, unlike most of us who only hear the belly-aching about the weather.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2009)

billski said:


> It's refreshing to have a supportive group, unlike most of us who only hear the belly-aching about the weather.




Oh, I get that too! "Ugh, snow....well, at least you must be happy..." 

I hang skiing pics outside my office all winter. Early season pics usually include the fan guns at Mt. Snow blasting away.


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to laugh.  Last weekend my wife and I were discussing traveling to see my sisters.  "Well, we could do it in the winter, but you're not around, you're always gone skiing."

I added to the fire with a comment, "Well, driving in the winter in western NY is the pits anyways."

Use the facts to match your agenda


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2009)

I enjoy a good ride in the snow. Stuck in traffic...no. Blasting around side roads...yes.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2009)

hovering around 6.5


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2009)

Jones is starting to ratchet up today.  Bringing my new skis to the shop to have the Dukes mounted up.  Probably pick up a little ski porn as well.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been burning new DVD's to watch for the last couple of days. I watched Claim on Blu-ray the other night. Awesome ski porn. Highly recommend.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got back from watching Wild Stallions at Suburban Sports where they also had a Ski Sundown rail jam going on.  Definitely upped the jones!


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 10, 2009)

just threw the box on top of the subie, snow-making to start this week, cold temps, natural snow....yea its getting ridiculously high.  the thought of making turns in like 5 days is really starting to set in.  lets get this season going!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2009)

picked up new (used) skis, poles and boots for my 10YO daughter @ playitagain sports last week. got son new boots today @ the suburban sports sale where they had a rail jam going on and i walked around the shop looking at all the gear. wife has agreed to discuss a trip to CO this winter so we're shopping for reasonable airfare and lodging.. jones'n pretty bad right now.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2009)

Forum went 'blue' this morning, and there's a freeze warning for tonight, might get down into the mid 20's around here!  Jones raising even a little more!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Just got back from watching Wild Stallions at Suburban Sports where they also had a Ski Sundown rail jam going on.  Definitely upped the jones!


I saw the PSU showing this past Tuesday and tossed a review up on my web site. It upped my Jones a little bit. I think I was already close to a high Jones though so it did not up it as much. The Jay and Smuggs BC powder got my juices going but overall I did not leave the theatre drooling.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Oh, I get that too! "Ugh, snow....well, at least you must be happy..."



Yeah I get that also.  I'm actually really excited for this season.  

For the past 3 years, big snowstorms have been a bit of a double-edged sword for me because my company requires that I get our data centers staffed up with extra personnel.  Generally, this is pretty easy to do, because it's one of the few times we offer the techs unlimited OT for the duration of the storm.  I'd get 2-3 people to staff up our main DC, then 1-2 for the two next biggest ones.  Then if more people still wanted OT, I'd staff the 1 person in each of the smaller ones until I ran out of volunteers or DC's to man (I ran 10 of them).  

Now that I'm no longer doing engineering operations, and I'm only doing engineering design, I do not have to worry about making sure I have enough people available. I'm pretty stoked for that.  

Oh yeah, seeing the forum go back to blue helps a lot.


----------



## neil (Oct 11, 2009)

For me it's terrible. I blew the dust off my snowboard and boots yesterday. Had to try the boots on and it felt really good.

It's sad


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2009)

This bumped the Jones up:
http://vimeo.com/6963239

That is better than the Meatheads for quality powder and BC skiing.


----------



## mikestaple (Oct 11, 2009)

Up to about an 8.  Watching the Pats play the Broncos in Denver.  Coming out of a commercial, they showed folks skiing at Loveland or Araphoe Basin.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This bumped the Jones up:
> http://vimeo.com/6963239
> 
> That is better than the Meatheads for quality powder and BC skiing.



Nice pow stoke!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 12, 2009)

I had my old custom liners in my new shells at the ski shop today checking alignment.   Putting your ski boots on bumps the Jones factor up a notch.   I picked up my Colorado Pass last Thursday in Denver.   I'm dragging gear out there next Monday.   I had my hands on 3 different pairs of Salomon X-Wing Furys today.   The new pair that I picked up from the shop; my last year's best pair I dropped to get tuned so I can drag them to Colorado; and my totally trashed rock boards I also dropped to get tuned.   I figure my Kmart season pass will probably show up in the mail tomorrow.

I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to bother with the A-Basin white ribbon of death next week.   I'm flying Southwest so I can change to a later flight and ski for a few hours on Friday morning.   I guess I'll wait until Sunday to decide.   The opening schedule at Kmart might be clearer by then.


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2009)

Getting up there. I have this feeling like the ski season is sneaking up on me though. I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## boston_e (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm jonseing bad!  Psyched to ski!


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 12, 2009)

its bad, real bad.  im so excited though that its ok.  itll happen.  tomorrow?  wednesday?  thursday?  just gonna see what happens.  ski gear is ready.  rock skis are in the box.  come on mother nature!.....and killington snowmakers!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2009)

I am starting to prep all my gear. Seeing what still is solid and what needs replacing. Gathering all the loose ends and getting all the base layers organized and seeing what is missing or misplaced. Getting my winter car junk ready to go as well. Car inspection is likely next week so by the next Friday I should be in 100% "ready" mode.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys that are getting gear ready in anticipation of skiing soon are really upping the jones while simultaneously really making me angry with jealousy...

I'm also getting a bit worried as I realize that I'm in horrible shape and not nearly ready for the season to start.  I better get my ass into gear!


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine is pretty low. I think part of it is that I know I won't get many days on the snow this winter so I'm not as excited as usual. Another part is that, like Brian, I am horribly out of shape for the season. I need more time!

I really want to get out on the snow again but I'm not ready yet.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

Suddenly through the roof. Just proposed my first ski outing in T&E...


----------



## ta&idaho (Oct 13, 2009)

Switched out the summer clothes and gear for their winter equivalents this weekend (we live in a small apartment and have to juggle our storage seasonally).  Getting excited...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine is in full force.  Seeing this helped:

http://www.sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/DailyReport/index.html

Gimme.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Mine is in full force.  Seeing this helped:
> 
> http://www.sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/DailyReport/index.html
> 
> Gimme.



Just tried to check out the loaf webcam. It wouldn't let me on. Too many clients! :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2009)

Now that I'm seeing pics of Killington making snow, I'm totally freaking out.

October turns anyone?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2009)

Just dug out my boot bag.  Aside from being nice to look at the gear and boots in there I had the added bonus of finding my point and shoot camera that I've been missing since... well since the end of ski season I guess.. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2009)

Boots = on

Jones is getting bad...


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Boots = on
> 
> Jones is getting bad...



The closest I've even come to looking at my gear was to dig out my spring gloves for an MTB ride. I'm trying not to look at it. I do need to get some tune-ups, but might wait until december or so. No sense trashing a tune on early season wrods.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't let my jones get that high yet or I'll go crazy.  I won't ski till Thanksgiving at the earliest anyway.  Fall is a transitional time for me and one that requires alot of work.  I love seeing the snow fall on the mountains but outside of a freak 3-4 ft storm as close as the Catskills I won't even dig out the equipment.  I've got a good season planned and once its on its on till tax day.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> The closest I've even come to looking at my gear was to dig out my spring gloves for an MTB ride. I'm trying not to look at it. I do need to get some tune-ups, but might wait until december or so. No sense trashing a tune on early season wrods.



I've been resisting the urge to take all my gear out so I don't get too crazy.  Last night I caved on the boots. 

I've been thinking about giving my skis a coat of wax, maybe even file smooth some of the serrations in the edges too.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 14, 2009)

Jones is off the charts! Knowing there is the possibility I could be skiing in is little as 2 days makes it hard hard to even think about much else.


----------



## ta&idaho (Oct 14, 2009)

I must be jonesin', because I'm seeing Snow(e) everywhere I look. ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Oct 14, 2009)

It's getting high. After riding the lift this weekend at Oktoberfest...and all the snow happening up north. Oh, and these cold temps.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2009)

Jones has gone nuclear.  That said, I still ain't going skiing on frosted greass and leaves!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 14, 2009)

When the leaves are turning(& falling up here)...really gets one amped.  
Just need to tune/wax the rock/carver;-) skis and I'm ready to go.  Hoping for a notice of opening day/afternoon by SR  this year....hate it when day #1 is a surprise...only for the locals..uke:  OTHW it's TinMtn_Roundup days....


$.01


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2009)

Spent a little time up at Sundown tonight. Just nice to be there. Jones is rising.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2009)

10

skiing on Saturday.  Only dilemma is rescuing my left ski boot from the local shop I dropped my new boards of at on Saturday to get mounted.  Have to cut a work day in Boston short tomorrow or friday to pick it up.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 10
> 
> skiing on Saturday.  Only dilemma is rescuing my left ski boot from the local shop I dropped my new boards of at on Saturday to get mounted.  Have to cut a work day in Boston short tomorrow or friday to pick it up.



No offense, but you suck!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Spent a little time up at Sundown tonight. Just nice to be there. Jones is rising.



Indeed!  The place was bustling too...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm pretty much through the roof today... There's a chance I'll make Sunday @ The River, but not sure yet... Wore my boots for a while a little earlier... I had a server explode at work, otherwise I'd bust out tomorrow or Friday and head up.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No offense, but you suck!



probably will pretty hard on Saturday.  wicked outta shape.  haven't lifted more than a beer in the past almost two months


----------



## billski (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh Man, I hit the wrong playlist on the on the iPod this morning and on came Holiday and Christmas tunes.   That absolutely threw my Jones off the scale!  Listened to it the whole commute to work.   Fast forward over Halloween, go directly to Thanksgiving.  Now, with the resorts firing up the lifts, will I be skiing in OCTOBER???? 

NOBODY in my house understands.  They think I've gone mad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 10
> 
> skiing on Saturday.  Only dilemma is rescuing my left ski boot from the local shop I dropped my new boards of at on Saturday to get mounted.  Have to cut a work day in Boston short tomorrow or friday to pick it up.



11

just called the shop letting them know I needed to commandeer my ski boot back for Saturday. The mounting of my new skis wasn't supposed to be done until 10/30.  Without asking, they got my voice mail this morning and put me to the front of the qeue.  My wife will be picking up my boot AND new skis tonight.  I'm not sure if I'll use them on Saturday, don't really want to trash them on WROD, but it was still great to hear. 



quiver pics to come this evening now that it is complete for 09/10


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 11
> 
> just called the shop letting them know I needed to commandeer my ski boot back for Saturday. The mounting of my new skis wasn't supposed to be done until 10/30.  Without asking, they got my voice mail this morning and put me to the front of the qeue.  My wife will be picking up my boot AND new skis tonight.  I'm not sure if I'll use them on Saturday, don't really want to trash them on WROD, but it was still great to hear.
> 
> ...



I




hate




you.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+



1



Seriously dude, have a good time.  I'm expecting a full TR with pictures when you return!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 11
> 
> just called the shop letting them know I needed to commandeer my ski boot back for Saturday. The mounting of my new skis wasn't supposed to be done until 10/30.  Without asking, they got my voice mail this morning and put me to the front of the qeue.  My wife will be picking up my boot AND new skis tonight.  I'm not sure if I'll use them on Saturday, don't really want to trash them on WROD, but it was still great to hear.
> 
> ...



:grin:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17416-quiver-pics-13.html


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> :grin:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/17416-quiver-pics-13.html



My plan of record is to sleep in Newry Friday night and ski the morning on Saturday until the whole world shows up.   Skis and poles are in the GTI.   My boot bag is almost ready to go with a day's worth of gear.   I'm about a 9.5 right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2009)

I plan on leaving around 7AM and getting on the hill around 10:15.  I'll be out a bit late on Friday night and the reports I've read so far is that the surface is better later in the morning.  That obviously can change between now and Saturday.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 15, 2009)

Jones is off the scale now.

Had about 1/2 inch of snow on my grass when I got home from work today.

Snowed on and off all day.

WOW it's here. Hello 09/10 season!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Oct 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I plan on leaving around 7AM and getting on the hill around 10:15.  I'll be out a bit late on Friday night and the reports I've read so far is that the surface is better later in the morning.  That obviously can change between now and Saturday.



Get some turns for me bro'.  The Twistas is itchin


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2009)

I AM SO FRIGGIN PUMPED UP FOR THIS SEASON, WOO!!!!!

or... someone just got new boots and a custom thumb splint today and is ready to rip it up.


----------



## skigearguy (Oct 21, 2009)

im gettin all my new gear together including a new pair of folsom custom skis! i also found some good deals at levelninesports.com. now that i am looking at all my new stuff and wearing it for fun i can only wait for snow. the snow capped mtns are teasing me and i cant wait to wreck all my stuff again for another fun filled season.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2009)

3.
My jones dropped when the temps went up.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I AM SO FRIGGIN PUMPED UP FOR THIS SEASON, WOO!!!!!
> 
> or... someone just got new boots and a custom thumb splint today and is ready to rip it up.


Keep this up Steve and you'll be out skiing on frosted  grass!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 21, 2009)

billski said:


> Keep this up Steve and you'll be out skiing on frosted  grass!



Ummmm...he already does that.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 21, 2009)

Nah. I generally have a 4-6" minimum depending on snow consistency and quality. I try to avoid grass skiing whenever possible. Though I have skied bare ground when forced.

:beer:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Nah. I generally have a 4-6" minimum depending on snow consistency and quality. I try to avoid grass skiing whenever possible. Though I have skied bare ground when forced.
> 
> :beer:



Hmmmm...I recall a day a few years back on the Gulf of Slides trail...sledhaulingmedic and me took off our skis and started hiking back down long before you did. And that was at best small patches with dry bare ground between.

I admit I admire you for your persistence in making turns.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stoke choke!*


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2009)

2?

Too busy with school and I am training for a 5K at the end of Nov. About then, I'll be ready to switch seasons.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay today, but about 24hrs from now when I arrive up at my place at Mount Snow (with the token drive by of the snow on launch pad of course BEFORE I get to my place) the jones level will likely elevate exponentially  

Then Saturday, even in the NCP, when I take my kids to the ski shop to get them their gear for the season and am suddenly surrounded by LOTS and LOTS of ski gear, that will likely really take it to maximum preseason jones level to the point where if there's even the slightest lull in the NCP Saturday PM, I'll probably put the NCP coats on the kids and convince my almost 4 and almost 6 year old that it time to hike launch pad and slide down the snow that will still hopefully be left!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2009)

JimG. said:


> I admit I admire you for your persistence in making turns.


Ha! You have me there. But that was because I hate down hiking more than I hate dirt skiing  I wouldn't hike for only that type of skiing but I will certainly finish out a run before a down hike until there literally is no more snow... and then take one more turn as a "screw you" to mother nature for melting all the snow. :lol:

:beer:


----------



## snoseek (Oct 27, 2009)

Jones for powder off the hook, next two days schedule cleared.......winter storm warning...please please deliver said forecast Ullr, I'm begging.


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 27, 2009)

im going crazy.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2009)

W,
Work(manifold/cat then suspension/shocks) on the SUV _then_ we'll see what my situation looks like *and attitude feels like for early season skiing;-).  Temps are pretty good here at night and can't be that bad up on the mountains...day temps are pretty nice...sun is warm, but doesn't feel like any major warmup immenent.  Still don't have a powski for backcountry and would really like to try on the SuperBlasters(new HVL Lange w/walk-mode cuff --> at nearby shop...#24.5(my size)...)


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 27, 2009)

bigbog said:


> W,
> Work(manifold/cat then suspension/shocks) on the SUV _then_ we'll see what my situation looks like *and attitude feels like for early season skiing;-).  Temps are pretty good here at night and can't be that bad up on the mountains...day temps are pretty nice...sun is warm, but doesn't feel like any major warmup immenent.  Still don't have a powski for backcountry and would really like to try on the SuperBlasters(new HVL Lange w/walk-mode cuff --> at nearby shop...#24.5(my size)...)




I looked at the Super Blasters . . . But they didn't have any for me to try on, and then I saw the Tecnica Agent AT . . . Mmmmmm . . . .


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2009)

A little higher now that I know I will actually get to ski this season.  I'd still say about a 4, though. Not ready yet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2009)

I keep going down to the basement and looking at my skis and touching them.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty much bouncing off the walls now.

The rain is killing me...most of my leaves are down but all soaked now. 

Want to do the whole cleanup this weekend, but forecast sucks.

Sick of painting at this point...don't know if I can do another room this weekend and not go crazy.

Need to ski.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 15, 2009)

The annual "Chill" section that the Boston Globe sends every mid-November came today. There was actually a decent article about Sugarloaf vs Saddleback this year. It also reminded me that the Ski Expo is only 4 days away, which really is exciting because the expo is usually when my pre-season anticipation hits its highest point. As useless as the exop may be, there's still nothing like walking into that place and seeing 50 different resorts' trail maps on huge posters. Mid to late November is just a great time of year in my opinion. Start of the holidays, cold weather, skiing, etc.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2009)

Jones is getting higher... Been watching more ski movies. Last night was "Out Cold." Was planning on being on skis in less than 2 weeks but it's not looking good.


----------



## bigbob (Nov 15, 2009)

After day 5 on Friday, satisfied for now.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2009)

picked up Jake's early christmas present @ suburban sports (new skis) and stopped at TJ Maxx where Jake found a pair of ski pants.. nothing for me but the activity has me jones'n bad...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 15, 2009)

If Hunter does not open for Thanksgiving...I convinced the wife so myself and my son can go to Killington.:grin: This weather is nuts...:smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 15, 2009)

Need to get out soon, hopefully someone will be open the Friday after turkey day.



gmcunni said:


> picked up Jake's early christmas present @ suburban sports (new skis) and stopped at TJ Maxx where Jake found a pair of ski pants.. nothing for me but the activity has me jones'n bad...



Did you get him the Elan Bloodlines?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Need to get out soon, hopefully someone will be open the Friday after turkey day.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get him the Elan Bloodlines?



no, picked up a pair of Lines


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Need to get out soon, hopefully someone will be open the Friday after turkey day.



I'm going to try to get to the Loaf for black Friday.


----------



## billski (Nov 15, 2009)

*jones =3*

3
spent all day doing yard work in a T-SHIRT


----------



## neil (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine is terrible right now. Turning to anger now too.

Sick and tired of seeing rain and warm temperatures. ENOUGH ALREADY.

Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo probably won't help.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2009)

Getting out last week felt good. But now I'm in a period of limbo not knowing exactly when the next time out will be. Hoping for something closer Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2009)

neil said:


> Mine is terrible right now. Turning to anger now too.


Let's see.  Looks like you've got the worst part ahead of you...   
The good news is that you are ahead of Greg


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2009)

My Jones is high and it's the Internets fault. I don't think I got as wound up preseason as I do now before i started frequenting ski forums. I thought it was cool that a few places would open early, but I didn't really think much about heading out until after Thanksgiving. Stupid Internets! :smash:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 16, 2009)

low due to warm temps, still surfing without gloves.......hoping all this warm weather is just "the calm before the storm"  and we're going to get hammered with cold and snow....hoping to surf and ski Tgiving weekend..


----------



## chrisrunsi (Nov 16, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> low due to warm temps, still surfing without gloves.......hoping all this warm weather is just "the calm before the storm"  and we're going to get hammered with cold and snow....hoping to surf and ski Tgiving weekend..



same here. Was in belmar sunday it waves were great. Almost killed myself a couple time on floating debris but learned quickly where the crap was pooling and stayed away. My friend is moving to Colorado next week, might be taking a flight to "help" with some it...8)


----------



## JimG. (Nov 16, 2009)

Jones is cranked past 100.

Finished cleaning up leaves yesterday...yardwork done until May 1, 2010.

Painting done until spring also.

and now skiing really begins...except now we're getting the warmth we didn't get all summer.

Pissing me off big time. Not looking promising to make my first 2009/10 turns this coming weekend, locally anyway.

ULLR, why have you forsaken us?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 16, 2009)

Jones is pretty much next to nothing. Still constantly thinking about my next mountain ride, and in the planning stages of a winter bike build.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 16, 2009)

The ski jones is around a 5.  The jones to move to my apartment in ski country is a 10!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 23, 2009)

This video just made me insanely jealous, and I'm trying to keep my browser away from kayak and orbitz...



Jones is about 35 now.

-w


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2009)

That last post really did not help....I am going to go buy bags of ice and crush them up in my backyard soon and slide on that......:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> That last post really did not help....I am going to go buy bags of ice and crush them up in my backyard soon and slide on that......:blink::blink::blink:



That'd be a LOT of ice!


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> That last post really did not help....I am going to go buy bags of ice and crush them up in my backyard soon and slide on that......:blink::blink::blink:



At this juncture, I prefer taking that ice and making some mixed drinks. Maybe then I'll forget about the weather.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 23, 2009)

severine said:


> At this juncture, I prefer taking that ice and making some mixed drinks. Maybe then I'll forget about the weather.



Dark 'n' Stormy for me please...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> This video just made me insanely jealous, and I'm trying to keep my browser away from kayak and orbitz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastards, Stupid Canadians hogging all the snow!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2009)

Eh!


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I was gonna post to say that my jones was low considering hunting and the ability to still get both motorized and pedal bike rides in, and scoffed at anyone saying some stupid whistler vid had them jonesing.... but I watched the vid. Damnit, my hands are shaking again.

Just think how now that their dumped on, when the pattern flips it'll be a drought for them. Good luck snowmaking for the Olympcs!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Need I say more?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2009)

My jones?

Ready to KILL for snow.

Spent part of Saturday going thru equipment and packing up for first turns.

Washed and re-waterproofed ski pants and shells.

Then spent about 2 hours tromping around in my new boots...got the Dalbello Krypton Cross. Very nice boot, superb liner and fit.

All for naught without snow.

I don't remember the last season I did not ski over Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> This video just made me insanely jealous, and I'm trying to keep my browser away from kayak and orbitz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You SUCK for posting that! :smash:


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2009)

JimG. said:


> got the Dalbello Krypton Cross. Very nice boot, superb liner and fit.



Very nice! I think you'll like them.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 23, 2009)

The jones is there, however, I'm getting a little discouraged.  Had a meeting for the ski team up at the mountain Sunday.  The hoses and guns are all ready to go but to me it seemed winter is still a little ways off.  It may just be that last year at the same meeting (same time) the guns were plastering the mountain and opening was Thanksgiving weekend with almost 50% of the mountain open.  I know the cold will come, just starting to get a little antsy.:-(

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Very nice! I think you'll like them.



Really like them alot.

Tried on the Pro with the stiffer tongue in place and didn't like the flex at all. Way too stiff for my tastes. So I didn't see any reason to spend an extra $100 for a stiffer tongue I will never use. 

The Cross is perfect for me. And the inner boot is sweet. Love the wrap around design which makes putting these boots on very easy. And the fit is tremendous...I already like them better than my old AT boots.

Now we need some snow. I just got the e-mail from Hunter advising no Thanksgiving weekend opening, set for 12/5 now.

Bummed.


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

Jones is beginning to move off the zero mark with hope of newfallen by week's end without power assist....


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 24, 2009)

"Hello from Hunter Mountain!

Mother Nature has not been at her best lately, but after lots of time and speculation we've got a tentative opening date: December 5 - 6, 2009! The guns & crew are reading for snowmaking, which could begin as early as this weekend. "

This actually help bring my Jones under control. There is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 24, 2009)

i keep clicking my heels and saying "theres no place like whistler, theres no place like whistler..." but I'm still in my living room.  :sad:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 24, 2009)

Leaving for VT Sunday, camping/hiking a coupla days less than a mile from the top of Smuggs (Beaver Meadow Lodge), snow comes Tuesday, most likely destination is Jay. No return date set. Jones meter is smoking......................


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> i keep clicking my heels and saying "theres no place like whistler, theres no place like whistler..." but I'm still in my living room.  :sad:



Heh...today I told a friend we need to have Scotty beam us over to Whistler this Friday.

I believe the slow start this season will be rewarded with a long and very snowy winter.

Positive vibes.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

JimG. said:


> I believe the slow start this season will be rewarded with a long and very snowy winter.
> 
> Positive vibes.



I'll drink to that! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Heh...today I told a friend we need to have Scotty beam us over to Whistler this Friday.
> 
> I believe the slow start this season will be rewarded with a long and very snowy winter.
> 
> Positive vibes.



Can live with that. Would love to get a winter that's just wall to wall awesome sometime.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

About one billion today.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> About one billion today.


hee-hee.  Can't wait to see you top yourself!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm at an elevated level, but I've been worse.  This late start killed the jones for me a bit, now it's starting to rise back up...


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> About one billion today.



T-4 days and counting so yea what he say.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

